# Big Sam Houston National Forest Sow



## DEERHUNTER280 (Jul 8, 2006)

We took advantage of opening weekend of the two month hog/dog season. Ended up with three at 75, 175 and 275lbs. Here's the big one.


----------



## kurt68 (May 21, 2004)

Sweet, where abouts if I may ask. I hunt the west side.


----------



## Trent D (May 28, 2004)

*That's a Big Rascal*

I was hunting squirrels off 1374 on Saturday and heard several dogs, but never saw them.

What's you shoot them with?

Get some more !

Trent D


----------



## DEERHUNTER280 (Jul 8, 2006)

Trent, we don't shoot them. Caught with dogs and killed with a knife.

Kurt, we caught these close to Coldspring, but hunt west of the lake also. There's hogs every where i've been out here.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

congratulations. we have a hunt planned next weekend. can't wait to get back out in the woods.


----------



## Trent D (May 28, 2004)

*That's a Man !!!*

Two words, "HUGE COJONES!!!"

I saw Tred Barta do it on one of his shows and it was about as intense as I've ever seen an outdoor show get.

PM me if you've ever got room for an observer to tag along. I'd love to see that.

On a different note, are guns allowed for hogs right now? I know the hogs and dogs season is currently running.

Trent



DEERHUNTER280 said:


> Trent, we don't shoot them. Caught with dogs and killed with a knife.
> 
> Kurt, we caught these close to Coldspring, but hunt west of the lake also. There's hogs every where i've been out here.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Do you have to push a whellbarrow in front of you all the time?



DEERHUNTER280 said:


> Trent, we don't shoot them. Caught with dogs and killed with a knife.


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

Trent D said:


> On a different note, are guns allowed for hogs right now? I know the hogs and dogs season is currently running.


Guns are always legal...I think the only illegal method for taking hogs is poison.

Many outfitters (with dogs) won't let you use a gun, but that's the outfitters preference (they don't want you to shoot one of their dogs in the exitement), not the law.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Nice work!


----------



## DEERHUNTER280 (Jul 8, 2006)

Yes Trent, guns can be used for hogs... we just don't shoot over our dogs.

What area do you live in? We hunt all over and enjoy introducing new people to this sport.


----------



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

that would definately be some excitement... haven't hunted with dogs, done everything else (trapping, bowhunting, ect.) What part of SHNF were you huntin? been thinkin about headin up there soon to do a little huntin.Not tryin to take your honeyhole just haven't ever hunt the area.


----------



## Trent D (May 28, 2004)

*Gun Confusion*

Sorry, I should have been more specific.

I was asking if guns were allowed in Sam Houston National Forest while the hogs and dogs season was going on.

For those that aren't familiar with Sam Houston regs, it has a well defined hog season. It's not open year round. Wouldn't want bullets zinging around the park during the summer camping season.

Deerhunter 280, I'm in NW Houston near Willowbrook Mall.

I've hunted Sam Houston the last two years. Of course the only time I've ever seen a hog out there was during the mid year squirrel season in May. Hogs weren't in season then.

DH280, even if never get a chance to hook up, shoot me a PM and I'll still tell you a place under a hardwood stand that I saw a TON, and I do mean a TON, of rootings. It looked like someone had run a tiller through the area.

Trent


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Hogs weren't in season then.


They are always in season?


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

that's a nice one. good hunt.


----------



## Trent D (May 28, 2004)

*Hog Season in Sam Houston*

Deke,

_ For those that aren't familiar with Sam Houston regs, it has a well defined hog season. It's not open year round. Wouldn't want bullets zinging around the park during the summer camping season._



deke said:


> Hogs weren't in season then.
> 
> They are always in season?


----------

